# Micromax Canvas Turbo with 5-inch 1080p display, 2GB RAM, 13MP camera launched for Rs. 19990



## ZTR (Oct 24, 2013)

> *images.fonearena.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/MMX-Canvas-Turbo.jpg
> Micromax has finally launched the most expected Canvas Turbo, the company’s latest flagship smartphone in India. It has a 5.0-inch (1920 x 1080 pixels) CGS (Continuous Grain Silicon) IPS display, powered by 1.5 GHz quad-core MediaTek MT6589T processor and runs on Android 4.2.1 (Jelly Bean). It has a 13-megapixel auto focus rear camera with LED Flash and a 5-megapixel front-facing camera similar to the Canvas 4. It has Camerazzi camera which offers a lot of features including 360 degree panorama, Cinemagraph that lets usr animate still photographs (.GIF) and Object Eraser feature allows users to erase unwanted objects from still pictures that are shot with the smartphone.
> *images.fonearena.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/MMX-Canvas-Turbo1.jpg
> It has Freewheel feature which gives access to various apps and features with one click (SMS, Call, Pop-up video player and Pop-up Browser). It has full aluminum casing and packs a 2000 mAh battery. It supports OTA updates and comes pre-loaded with BBM & Hike for Instant Messaging, Spuul to Watch Free Movies, Kingsoft Office to read, write and edit attachments On-the-Go, M!Security, M!Unlock, M!Live portal and Game-hub.
> ...



Good specs especially the 2 GB RAM 

Price seems a bit high but that is to be seen...


----------



## amjath (Oct 24, 2013)

does it come in gold


----------



## quagmire (Oct 24, 2013)

Exact same proccy as Iberry Auxus Nuclea N1. Look at how that turned out


----------



## amjath (Oct 24, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Exact same proccy as Iberry Auxus Nuclea N1. Look at how that turned out



WTH are u talking about average consumer can see only this


> *1.5 GHz *MediaTek MT6589T* quad-core processor*



WooooooWWW


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 24, 2013)

Have any micromax devices come in with snapdragon processors of any gen be it 400 or 800??Why mediatek mt6589t?

the budget is more towards phones with snapdragon dual core processors..they should have priced it about 15k..would have been a good buy then..


----------



## kartikoli (Oct 24, 2013)

i am looking forward to purchase 
Huawei Ascend G700 Price: Buy Huawei Ascend G700 Online in India - Infibeam.com

should i consider and wait for MMX turbo (even though my budget is ~15k)


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 24, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> Have any micromax devices come in with snapdragon processors of any gen be it 400 or 800??Why mediatek mt6589t?


bcoz they have given that much amount of money to Hugh Jackman



Ronnie11 said:


> the budget is more towards phones with snapdragon dual core processors..they should have priced it about 15k..would have been a good buy then..


don't buy it even if its 10k


----------



## Terabyte (Oct 24, 2013)

Still stuck on 2000 mAh battery. That's four generations now and still no improvement in this area. 
This one isn't lasting long considering it has to churn out 1920x1080 pixels. So that's a dealbreaker for me!


----------

